# Ready Now?



## Holly Chisholm (May 4, 2020)

Sally tested 6.4 last evening on Maybe Baby. She was very antsy last night: lots of yawning, walking around, getting up and down, and rubbing on walls. She is also breathing more heavy than normal. S
She is not eating this morning, which is a first for her. I sent this picture to our vet, and he said, "Today maybe! Stay close!"

What do you dear people think?


----------



## Taz (May 4, 2020)

I have no clue, I've given up even trying to guess but fingers crossed for today!!!!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 4, 2020)

Taz said:


> I have no clue, I've given up even trying to guess but fingers crossed for today!!!!


Yep!!!!!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 4, 2020)

She definitely looks DROPPED.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 4, 2020)

Just fed lunch; she only wants the alfalfa, not the senior or Bermuda/alfalfa cubes. Her milk ph was 6.2 and was very easy to express. Her vulva color has not changed, poop not too loose, tail still working, but her sides are jello. She sure is cranky. Lots of up and down, yawning, hitting sides with her noses,cratching on walls, and breathing heavier. Hubby is going to reinforce the nursery area so baby can't get out and goats can't get in, and I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 4, 2020)

Sounds close!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2020)

Agree, she looks dropped to me. Often at this stage of pregnancy, changes to behaviour are often a sign she is getting close.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 5, 2020)

What's the consistency of her "milk"? Is it a lot like sticky-honey?


----------



## MerMaeve (May 5, 2020)

Holly Chisholm said:


> Just fed lunch; she only wants the alfalfa, not the senior or Bermuda/alfalfa cubes. Her milk ph was 6.2 and was very easy to express. Her vulva color has not changed, poop not too loose, tail still working, but her sides are jello. She sure is cranky. Lots of up and down, yawning, hitting sides with her noses,cratching on walls, and breathing heavier. Hubby is going to reinforce the nursery area so baby can't get out and goats can't get in, and I'm going to take a nap.


Any update? Please post pics of baby!!!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 5, 2020)

No baby yet! Vet was out to check on one of our goats. He looked at Sally and said he didn't think she was quite ready yet because of her bags not being full. He also said minis aren't his specialty  . We talked about what to do with problems in foaling. Everything I told him, I learned from here! I feel prepared for anything that is facing forward. he he. It's our second wedding anniversary today. It would be great if Sally gave us a little present!


----------



## Taz (May 5, 2020)

Happy Anniversary!!!! 
Fingers crossed he's wrong and you get a little one tonight.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 6, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> What's the consistency of her "milk"? Is it a lot like sticky-honey?



No, milk is not sticky. It's kind of hard to express too.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 6, 2020)

Holly Chisholm said:


> No, milk is not sticky. It's kind of hard to express too.



Hubby said I was wrong; milk was easier to express and felt "thicker." I had a stupid scare. As I was watching her on the baby cam about 4:00, I thought I saw a red bag and went rushing out there (kit is already out there where no one can get to it). It was her BIG, DARK UDDER!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 6, 2020)

So THIS happened next door! Neighbor didn't think his mare was due until July! BUT she has had a bag for a few weeks and tested


----------



## Taz (May 6, 2020)

Hahaha!!!!!
Was your neighbor watching or was he lucky enough to just go out and find that cutie pie?

I hear you about seeing something on the camera that isn't there. My girl is pinto with a black head and white mane. Every once in a while when I'm squinting at the tv without my glasses on I'm sure I see a foal walking around. It's just Tilly with her head down looking for hay but I can't see her neck well so her head looks like a foal. 

Sorry Sally didn't foal last night but relieved it wasn't a red bag


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 6, 2020)

Neighbor is actually out on some dirt road a few hours away "racing" home at 45 mph  His son-in-law went to feed and found this cutie. He called me, all excited of course, and I went over to check her out. He hasn't even seen her yet. I sent him pictures.


----------



## Taz (May 6, 2020)

Oh the poor guy, I don't envy him that drive. Stress free foal watching though, LOL, sounds good to me .

Enjoy your 'step'baby time


----------



## MerMaeve (May 6, 2020)

Happy Anniversary! 

Aww, what a little cutie! Hopefully Sally got the idea of that's what she's supposed to do. LOL


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 6, 2020)

We have cow pies and milk ph at 6.0!!!!! But........ is this considered slab-sided? And I am concerned that we haven't felt this baby kick much.


----------



## Taz (May 6, 2020)

Awsome!!!! Don't worry about her not being stab sided, she'll get the foal into position, mine didn't look slab sided even in stage one labor. Her contractions and rolling will get the baby in position. Don't take your eyes off her, it's gotta be soon. Don't worry about the baby not kicking much, lots of them are very quiet.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 6, 2020)

Taz said:


> Awsome!!!! Don't worry about her not being stab sided, she'll get the foal into position, mine didn't look slab sided even in stage one labor. Her contractions and rolling will get the baby in position. Don't take your eyes off her, it's gotta be soon. Don't worry about the baby not kicking much, lots of them are very quiet.



Thank you sooo much!!! Had a face to face review on dystocias when he came out for a collicking goat. He quizzed me and I think I passed. Oh, and goat is okay. Then I had the doc look at my new gelding who was sold to be a big outfit out here that is supposed to be reputable. My 14 year old suddenly turned at least 20. grrrrrrrrrrrrr. THEN our big mare, the one who had ovarian cancer last year, collicked,(after the vet left, of course), but that resolved fast with a dose of Banamine. AND it was our second anniversary! I need p r a y e r s !!!!! Thanks! Holly


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 6, 2020)

Dang, I need to proof before I send. And I'm a retired teacher.


----------



## Taz (May 6, 2020)

Hahahaha!!!!!!! Retired teacher not proofing.
Sending everything I've got your way!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 6, 2020)

Shes still carrying wide , keep watching her, a few good rolls will help line up the foal for delivery.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 7, 2020)

2:00 am: Just did the changing of the guards. All quiet here. Except she likes peeing in her new straw.


----------



## Taz (May 7, 2020)

It's 6:30 here, heading out to the barn as soon as I get a cup of tea. I was sure you'd have a little one by now. I'll check back in when everyone's fed and out. She can't hold on much more......


----------



## Taz (May 7, 2020)

Anything happening?


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 7, 2020)

Not a darn thing. The last few nights have been more quiet than previous nights. She's just standing calmly eating now. Anything going on with Tilly?


----------



## Taz (May 7, 2020)

Absolutely nothing. I think pregnant mares were made to either teach us to have LOTS or patience of drive us crazy. I figure with Tilly not following the rules at all she will either start looking like she should and then I will wait more or she's just going to decide to have it with little to no warning.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 7, 2020)

1:00 pm and Sally's Maybe Baby was all yellow without a hint of green until it started to dry. Milk was cloudy and sticky. She has been laying down flat out a lot! Her vulva is partly opened but no color change. When she's up, she's either eating or scratching. Poor thing has rubbed the top of her tail off. 
It takes two of us now to get a look at her. Thank goodness she loves her cookies!


----------



## Taz (May 7, 2020)

Poor Sally, it's got to be really soon.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 7, 2020)

Looking at her rear end , she looks to be relaxing well. How is her udder looking ?


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 7, 2020)

Full and tight! I thought I saw a red bag on the baby cam last night, rushed out there, and it was her udder!


----------



## MerMaeve (May 7, 2020)

Sounds like it might be tonight. Good luck!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 8, 2020)

It's almost 3:00 am here. It's 55 degrees F and Sally is breathing heavily. She has been breathing heavily for several days, but it's worse now. I can even see some head bobbing as she is laying sternally.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 8, 2020)

4:30 am now. Lots of laying flat out, then head pops up and she looks at her hind in. Still slight head bobbing from heavy breathing. Now laying flat out again.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 8, 2020)

Right after I posted the above, she stood up, stretched out a back leg and went over to her feed.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 8, 2020)

5:30 am: Sally has been rubbing on every square inch of her stall. Now she is standing quietly in the middle of the stall. I'm praying that there isn't anything wrong.  Her milk tested 6.0 yesterday around noon. She has been VERY uncomfortable all night, but once again, after the sun starts to come up, everything seems to stop.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 8, 2020)

She is till standing in the middle of the stall, but she is constantly lifting up all four of her legs and shifting her weight - very uncomfortable.


----------



## Taz (May 8, 2020)

I can't believe you don't have a baby yet!! She can't hold out much more, it's got to be tonight. Although if there's one thing I've learned it's they will do it their way no matter what. Poor girl, she'd feel so much better if she'd just get to it.

Nothing to report on Tilly other than she's doing it her way. I'm up every hour at night checking on her. The milk strips haven't gotten here yet but I would think soon, thank you again


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 8, 2020)

I thought for sure she was going this morning, and then as soon as the son comes up, everything stops!


----------



## Taz (May 8, 2020)

Oh, that's so frustrating. As everyone will tell you, they can't be pregnant for ever. I know, really not helpful. Maybe she'll decide to have the kid this afternoon....hoping!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 8, 2020)

This afternoon, on the monitor, I saw her lying flat out with her legs tensed. I went racing out there. When she saw me, she relaxed, got up, and went to get a bite! We didn't even bother testing her milk today as it was as low as it could go yesterday. Please pray that everything is alright! Thanks! Holly


----------



## Taz (May 8, 2020)

Don't panic, I think she's 'practicing', when she really goes into stage 2 labor she won't stop. They all have their own way of getting there, you just got one that's a little different, welcome to the club .It's going to be soon hang in there. Praying for you, Sally and the little one.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 8, 2020)

Here's what see looks like this evening. Her milk was clear but sticky; we didn't ph test it since it was as low as possible yesterday. Baby is still riding sideways. I'm on my way to bed. Hubby watches her first shift. Blessings, Holly


----------



## Taz (May 9, 2020)

Any news? I think I'm more worried about Sally than Tilly.....it's harder not being there.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 9, 2020)

No, she spent most of the night either eating or itching herself all over on every wall. She's laying out flat sleeping now. How's Tilly?


----------



## Taz (May 9, 2020)

Tilly's laying out flat sleeping too. I just found out she's foaled during the day AND at night. That puts a crimp in my afternoon survival nap.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 9, 2020)

Taz said:


> Tilly's laying out flat sleeping too. I just found out she's foaled during the day AND at night. That puts a crimp in my afternoon survival nap.


How many times has she foaled?

I would LOVE to see a foal during the day. Not going to happen. Hubby is pounding on her roof, and neighbors have Jr. Nascar going on!


----------



## Taz (May 9, 2020)

Poor Sally, nope I don't think you're going to have a baby during the day.

I was able to track down some info on Tilly. She has had at least 10 foals, probably more. This is the 5th in the last 5 years and her last. Do you have any idea if Sally has had any before? 

I am very jealous of your weather. We've had a polar vortex the last couple of days. At or below freezing with strong winds and snow. 

Praying you have a healthy foal tonight with everything easy for Sally.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 9, 2020)

Thank you for your prayers. I will pray for Tilly as well. I hate that kind of cold! We get that sometimes, but usually not this late in the year. Poor Tilly has been a breeding machine. I like that you said and her last.

I don't know anything at all about Sally. She was from a rescue. Her vulva has always been pretty elongated, so I'm thinking she's had a foal or two.

LOTS of cow patties today and cranky. Poor thing wants OUT of her maternity ward. Hubby secured all ways Baby could get out of the nursery. Thanks for drawing that to my attention. I had to put my neighbor's colt back in his pen day today. 

Hopefully we both will have good news soon.


----------



## Jodie (May 9, 2020)

I hope you both have safe deliveries of healthy foals, and that you don’t have to wait much longer! We may have the beginnings of some udder development happening, so in a month or so I’ll probably be in the same boat you ladies are!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 10, 2020)

It's a boy! Looks like his mom. Hubby was on watch. He woke me up to show me the baby cam. Saw a definite contraction. By the time he got to the barn, baby was half-way out with a normal presentation. Hubby had to help baby out of the sack. 
By the time I got out there in the time it took me to call the vet and put my boots on, we had a baby! Vet came and checked everyone out. We're thinking of calling him Sterling, but is that like the most common name for a silver colt? I have no idea!


----------



## Taz (May 10, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! He's adorable!! Please post more pictures and updates. I think Sterling is a great name, anything you want to call him is good.
All the worry for nothing BUT if you hadn't been watching and there it sounds like he wouldn't have gotten out of the sack, he's alive and happy all because of the two of you 
Now you get to relax and enjoy him.


----------



## Jodie (May 10, 2020)

Aww he’s so cute!! Congratulations! So happy everything went well


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 10, 2020)




----------



## MerMaeve (May 10, 2020)

Aww, congratulations!!!!!! He's adorable and I think Sterling suits him well. Sally looks exhausted! LOL


----------



## pondfire.farm (May 11, 2020)

Holly Chisholm said:


> It's a boy! Looks like his mom. Hubby was on watch. He woke me up to show me the baby cam. Saw a definite contraction. By the time he got to the barn, baby was half-way out with a normal presentation. Hubby had to help baby out of the sack. View attachment 41310
> By the time I got out there in the time it took me to call the vet and put my boots on, we had a baby! Vet came and checked everyone out. We're thinking of calling him Sterling, but is that like the most common name for a silver colt? I have no idea!


Adorable!


----------



## joanna.198 (May 11, 2020)

Congratulations! Fantastic news, so pleased all went well and you have a gorgeous little foal. I expect Sally will have a well deserved rest, providing he behaves!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 11, 2020)

I am so new at this. I've never had a baby equine so am learning quite a bit as situations arise. I'm pretty sure Sally has done this before, but boy does she use tough love on the little guy! She doesn't like him near her food or water. She even flung him a little hard with her nose, and Sterling hit the wall!

Also, right after Sterling was born, we noticed his hooves very long and rubbery, and it freaked us out! When the vet got here, it was the first thing I mentioned to him. I was sure the baby was deformed! He laughed and explained all about "foal slippers."

Are there any other surprises I need to know about? He he.


----------



## Taz (May 11, 2020)

He's SO cute!!
It sound like Sally's done this before, as long as she's not kicking, biting or not letting him nurse don't worry. It's much better to have a mare that teaches them 'no' than one that lets them do anything, then you have to teach them no after they've been allowed to be a spoiled brat. He's going to want to eat/explore everything mom has, I found it worked well to stand with them the first couple of days and guard my foal a bit to let him get a taste of the feed then when he was really wanting his own (2-3 days old?) I put another bucket in with a bit for him and guided him to it, it took no time for him to learn where his was with the odd bit of direction. If hays an issue spread it out well so he can play with some. Sterling(?) is just exploring/learning, he doesn't need anything but milk right now. My mare let her little guy have everything but grain, pushed him out with her head. For the first two and a half days he could do no wrong but on the third night she started pushing him away(not kicking) with her back leg when he wanted to nurse. He was to ask not demand from them on. He even spent most of that night on a time out in the corner with her going over to have him nurse.

In case you weren't told to, feel his legs(joints) for any heat a couple of times a day for the next couple of weeks to make sure there's no infection and make sure the umbilical stump it drying up.

I'm jealous, Tilly is having commitment issues big time, hahaha.


----------



## Taz (May 11, 2020)

Oh, he might get diarrhea when she goes into her foal heat. If she does, my little one didn't go into heat until I weaned and that was at a year.

Boys can get nippy, if he does that you can try slapping your leg on the other side of where he is or doing anything that will get his attention off it and on to what your doing. It's a great way to stop the behaviour without being 'aggressive'. If he wants to jump on you to play I found swinging a lead between us worked well, let him walk into it, it's like mom swishing her tail to tell him to go away. Also a big ball to play with. Either an exercise ball or one of the big play balls from a tack store, get the cover for it to make it last longer. He'll probably want to play with the goats and donkey too.

You are going to have SO much fun with him


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2020)

Congratulations Holly  He is lovely and well worth the wait !!!


----------



## pondfire.farm (May 18, 2020)

Honestly, Holly, When I see your foal pics, I just get downright jelly over them! 
LA


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 18, 2020)

pondfire.farm said:


> Honestly, Holly, When I see your foal pics, I just get downright jelly over them!
> LA



Thank you so much! Here's a few from today.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 23, 2020)

Sally is the best mom (that I know of)! Now the little guy is allowed to come over and visit with us all the time. He LOVES attention, and we can touch and scratch him all over his body. I can't believe we have had this little blessing for two weeks. These two weeks sure went a lot faster!


----------



## Taz (May 24, 2020)

They are the most wonderful munchkins t have around, what a sweetheart! Sally looks great!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 15, 2020)

Question: When I let Sterling and Sally out to run around, it looks like Sterling is eating sand. Any ideas? Sally gets psyllium. I hope the little turd is eating some of it.

And here's a picture of Sterling getting his
first trim. On the whole, he was a pretty good boy. Sorry about the poopy floor. Farrier was here for hours, and clean-up hadn't happened yet.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2020)

Ollie used to lie down with his feet curled under him when he was a foal every time I trimmed him, glad I do it instead of a farrier loosing their patience with him. He's great now. 
I hope he'd not eating the sand and just poking around at it. Maybe give him some feed wet down(so it sticks) with phyllium in it to make sure?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 15, 2020)

Taz said:


> Ollie used to lie down with his feet curled under him when he was a foal every time I trimmed him, glad I do it instead of a farrier loosing their patience with him. He's great now.
> I hope he'd not eating the sand and just poking around at it. Maybe give him some feed wet down(so it sticks) with phyllium in it to make sure?



good suggestion! I just had a colt decide sand was better than grass. He coliced but we caught it in time. He’s been in the stall for the last 2 weeks to keep him off the dirt and just in the last 2-3 days he’s stopped eating dirt.


----------



## Taz (Jun 16, 2020)

I know some horses eat dirt if they need minerals their not getting in their feed, supplements worth a try??


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 25, 2020)

Taz said:


> I know some horses eat dirt if they need minerals their not getting in their feed, supplements worth a try??



Sorry, Taz, I just saw this post!!!

Actually, it looks like he's eating goat poop. What and how do I dive him supplements? He does eat (nibble) out of Sally's feeder. Also, are we supposed to be doing anything like worming him or Sally, giving shots, etc.? Sally was wormed on the day Sterling was born.

Here's a new picture of our precious little boy. You can his silver where he has shed (scratched) on his hip. I also think he may have four white socks.


----------



## Taz (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for the picture, he's wonderful!!! Can't wait to see what colour he's going to decide to be.
If he's eating goat poop and not sand/dirt it's disgusting but I wouldn't worry about it, haha, babies! He's supposed to be eating his moms for a while to build up his gut so I would expect that would do some of the same. He should be getting the vit/min he needs from nursing, I wouldn't worry unless he does start eating dirt then just a basic vit/min supplement.
I wormed Ollie at a month and then every month till he was 6 months with pyrantyle pamoate, any brand name is fine. It's very gentle and hard to overdose. Put a tiny bit on your finger then pop it in his cheek. After that worm the same as Sally. I think shots were at 2 months when everyone else was done. I've known vets who do shots at a day old and some that wait longer, I think if he's not exposed to new horses and if yours aren't off property to pick something up I'd ask your vet what he suggests but not worry about it not being done yet.
Who's the pinto in the background? Looks like another mini but for some reason I thought you didn't have another one.
Anyone else with an opinion please add it in


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 25, 2020)

Taz said:


> Thanks for the picture, he's wonderful!!! Can't wait to see what colour he's going to decide to be.
> If he's eating goat poop and not sand/dirt it's disgusting but I wouldn't worry about it, haha, babies! He's supposed to be eating his moms for a while to build up his gut so I would expect that would do some of the same. He should be getting the vit/min he needs from nursing, I wouldn't worry unless he does start eating dirt then just a basic vit/min supplement.
> I wormed Ollie at a month and then every month till he was 6 months with pyrantyle pamoate, any brand name is fine. It's very gentle and hard to overdose. Put a tiny bit on your finger then pop it in his cheek. After that worm the same as Sally. I think shots were at 2 months when everyone else was done. I've known vets who do shots at a day old and some that wait longer, I think if he's not exposed to new horses and if yours aren't off property to pick something up I'd ask your vet what he suggests but not worry about it not being done yet.
> Who's the pinto in the background? Looks like another mini but for some reason I thought you didn't have another one.
> Anyone else with an opinion please add it in




That's a goat! But I do have a pinto. This is my parade horse, Romeo,
with my other horse, Siracha (cha cha cha) and Hubby's horse, Candy. Candy had ovarian cancer last year.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 25, 2020)

I just called our vet about if he needs to be wormed or vaccinated. I also told the gal that he is eating goat poop and dirt. She's going to get back with me.

Here's a good picture of our petting zoo and one of Hubby in the chicken coop he built. I also threw in a pic of our 100 plus pound tortoise who thinks he's a dog.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 25, 2020)

More pictures of our ranchito, just for fun.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 25, 2020)

Holly your home looks wonderful! Beautiful animals, and woah the tortoise!!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 25, 2020)

Beautiful animals, Holly! We've got 10 chickens too.  

Holy smokers, that is a huge tortoise! How old is it??


----------



## Taz (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh I love them!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 25, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> Beautiful animals, Holly! We've got 10 chickens too.
> 
> Holy smokers, that is a huge tortoise! How old is it??



The tortoise is about ten years old. He's about half way full grown.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jul 3, 2020)

Latest pictures of Sterling just for fun:


----------



## Taz (Jul 3, 2020)

He's getting so big! Can you believe how fast they grow? It does look like he's going to be a mini Sally


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Aug 24, 2020)

Just an update on Sterling: He got his feet trimmed for the second time yesterday and was a very good boy. He is the sweetest thing. 

I have cute videos of him, but I'm not able to upload them. He's only 3 1/2 months old and is 3/4 the size of Sally. Maybe we have a pony here.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 24, 2020)

He is growing so fast! I'm not sure what is cuter; his back foot in the first picture or her big fly mask in the second photo. Cuteness all around.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 24, 2020)

I hate to disagree Willow Flats, the cutest thing is the wild mare hair. Just kidding, they are both _so_ cute, but did you notice her mane?


----------



## Taz (Aug 24, 2020)

They are both SO cute!!!!! I think he'll end up about Sally's size. They normally are almost full height at 4 months with another inch or two to go slowly after that.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Aug 24, 2020)

Ummm.... Taz? "almost full height at 4 months"??? More like TWELVE months with another inch or two spread out slowly for a couple more years. 
Larry and I tell folks that minis do about 95 percent of their growth in their first year.


----------



## Taz (Aug 24, 2020)

Really? Everything I've read said 4 months with a bit more after. My little one has only come up about an inch after that in two years. Goes to show you can't believe what you read on the internet! I guess he's a weird little munchkin, haha. Thanks, you know what you're talking about after doing this with so many of them


----------

